
Thunderclap: Key-value, indexed JSON, graph database designed for Cloudflare - yarapavan
https://github.com/anywhichway/thunderclap
======
yarapavan
Currently alpha. It runs on top of the Cloudflare KV store. Its query
capability is supported by JOQULAR (JavaScript Object Query Language), which
is similar to, but more extensive than, the query language associated with
MongoDB.

Like MongoDB, Thunderclap is open-sourced under the Server Side Public
License. This means licencees are free to use and modify the code for internal
applications or public applications that are not primarily a means of
providing Thunderclap as a hosted service.

